# Chelsea's Prep for the Brits October 2018



## Chelsea

Ok so this is the follow up journal from my win at the PCA Saxon Classic Novice class, everything went absolutely perfectly, prep was brilliant, i was on high food most the time and i came in looking by far my best, i even worked out that at the same point 3 weeks out from my last show 2 years ago i was 19lbs heavier, now thats a lean 19lbs too!! Gives me confidence that my approach to training, food and drugs are the right way to go and that maticulous research over the years has paid off.











































Anyway, this is now my journal for my prep for PCA British finals in October, i competed weighing around *16st 10lbs (234lbs/104kg)* and currently i weighed in this morning at* 17st 2.8lbs (240.8lbs/107kg).*

Training has adapted slightly, i now do legs twice a week to further bring them up, i actually only had 6 months to add size to them last year before starting prep as i was having Physio for the first 6 months of the year, luckily they are all sorted now and i can do legs pain free, it actually got so bad that it hurt to walk upstairs!! Not good at the ripe old age of 31!

As always, i'll be open an honest, feel free to ask me anything, or PM me if you want it answered privately. I'm also taking on a few clients now so feel free to PM me about that if you like my approach and feel we could work well together.

Enjoy


----------



## Chelsea

Current condition at 17st 2.8lbs (240.8lbs/107kg) looks like this:


----------



## anna1

Awesome!

Best of luck ! ( not like you need it  )

x


----------



## Jordan08

That Back lat spread is class.


----------



## Chelsea

anna1 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Best of luck ! ( not like you need it  )
> 
> x


 Haha thanks darlin x



Jordan08 said:


> That Back lat spread is class.


 Cheers mate, yea its not a bad shot for me is it


----------



## Mayzini

looking immense at the mo, truly inspiring.


----------



## Abc987

In mate and sure you'll smash it!

Quick question do you train abs direct and weighted?

Move seen vids from Dorian etc where as he said only ever did crucnches etc and not weighted to keep waist small. Thing is now B.B. has changed with insulin etc waist doesn't seem to matter anymore although I think the old look smashes the new

you have a nice v and great abs so obvi don't abuse the insulin but just wondered how you train them


----------



## 66983

@Chelsea Gotta say mate, no one on those stage photos even comes close to your physique, almost like they or you were in the wrong category.


----------



## Abc987

Is it me or the guy on the blue can't back pose for s**t!


----------



## Jordan08

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks darlin x
> 
> Cheers mate, yea its not a bad shot for me is it


 Not by any means haha

You said in your original post that you kept the calories high this time. I think you went for 2400 calories as the minimum this time if i not wrong. Did you used to go beyond 2400 prior to competition?


----------



## warsteiner

Abc987 said:


> Is it me or the guy on the blue can't back pose for s**t!


 Either he is hitting his poses 2 or 3 seconds later than everyone else or his posing is completely off as the pose in the bottom right photo also looks a bit weird.


----------



## Heavyassweights

In

coach me and I'll let you have a go on my bird @anna1


----------



## anna1

Coach me and I'll let you use Heavy as your personal slave :thumb


----------



## Chelsea

Mayzini said:


> looking immense at the mo, truly inspiring.


 Thanks mate. Hope you're doing well.



Abc987 said:


> In mate and sure you'll smash it!
> 
> Quick question do you train abs direct and weighted?
> 
> Move seen vids from Dorian etc where as he said only ever did crucnches etc and not weighted to keep waist small. Thing is now B.B. has changed with insulin etc waist doesn't seem to matter anymore although I think the old look smashes the new
> 
> you have a nice v and great abs so obvi don't abuse the insulin but just wondered how you train them


 Never train abs mate, did a few sit ups in the last couple of weeks post cardio in the morning but thats it, i certainly wouldnt use weight. I would rather rep them out as i feel you risk you midsection getting blocky.

Saw the same video, Dorian just did crunches, controlled, thats it, seems to work for me haha.



Sparkey said:


> @Chelsea Gotta say mate, no one on those stage photos even comes close to your physique, almost like they or you were in the wrong category.


 Haha thanks mate, really appreciated.



Jordan08 said:


> Not by any means haha
> 
> You said in your original post that you kept the calories high this time. I think you went for 2400 calories as the minimum this time if i not wrong. Did you used to go beyond 2400 prior to competition?


 Yea that was on low days mate, high days i was hitting 3000-3200 



Heavyassweights said:


> In
> 
> coach me and I'll let you have a go on my bird @anna1


 She's already said i can have a go though? I assumed you had pre-arranged this 



anna1 said:


> Coach me and I'll let you use Heavy as your personal slave :thumb


 Jesus Christ......i feel like the tables would turn at some point and i would be led down a road butt naked with just a gimp mask on by him :lol:


----------



## Lowkii

wow! you look awesome bro... goodluck.


----------



## BestBefore1989

In. :thumb


----------



## J4MES

Nice mate following.

Diet And cycle wise what are your plans?


----------



## Chelsea

Back on Thursday went well, left lat has completely healed after a slight pull, slowly increasing weights, this was 132.5kg x 15 reps:






Then full stack on the seated row for 15 reps:






Condition seems to be staying really well, havent indulged in eating sh1t food much at all, just upped calories through clean food sources and its really paying off.


----------



## Chelsea

Current drugs, the fun part 

Neuro Pharma NPP - 3-4ml per week so 300-400mg.

Neuro Pharma Test E - 3ml per week so 750mg.

GH - Hygetropin - 4iu pre workout 5 times per week.

Neuro Pharma Dbol - 40mg pre workout.


----------



## Pancake'

IN as per usual.

Fellow competitors couldn't hold a candle to you mate, you beast! :lol:

Back/delts/hams very overpowering in comparison.

Best of luck will be following.


----------



## DarthMaulscle

In mate


----------



## Chelsea

Pancake' said:


> IN as per usual.
> 
> Fellow competitors couldn't hold a candle to you mate, you beast! :lol:
> 
> Back/delts/hams very overpowering in comparison.
> 
> Best of luck will be following.


 Cheers mate, yea i was pretty pleased with the look i turned up with, shows that all that hard work and savsge weights coupled with good form and a good diet really works. Given me confidence in my approach going forward and now diet is even better.



DarthMaulscle said:


> In mate


 Good to have you


----------



## DarthMaulscle

Hey buddy

IN regards to your diet - how have you brought your macros up from pre-show to now to start bulk?

Thanks


----------



## Chelsea

DarthMaulscle said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> IN regards to your diet - how have you brought your macros up from pre-show to now to start bulk?
> 
> Thanks


 Literally just increased everything slightly, although ive kept carbs low still and tried to focus them around my workouts. Still not even having intra workout of post workout carbs in my shakes. Seems to be working well as condition is staying but size and strength are increasing.


----------



## Chelsea

Bit of footage from biceps and some more shrugs:


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night was ridiculous, strength has shot up, condition is staying and weight is increasing slowly, literally feel like the way i have planned this whole approach has been spot on.

Highlights:

*Flat bench** - *150kg x 12

*Incline Bench - *125kg x 13

*Incline Dumbell Flys - *47.5kg x 12


----------



## superdrol

Chelsea said:


> Current drugs, the fun part
> 
> Neuro Pharma NPP - 3-4ml per week so 300-400mg.
> 
> Neuro Pharma Test E - 3ml per week so 750mg.
> 
> GH - Hygetropin - 4iu pre workout 5 times per week.
> 
> Neuro Pharma Dbol - 40mg pre workout.


 @drwae look at Chelsea then look in the mirror... see what your issue is?? 

In as always mate! Always learning! My lats are growing but you look like a freaky bird  as in the feathery sort not the female variety


----------



## Chelsea

superdrol said:


> @drwae look at Chelsea then look in the mirror... see what your issue is??
> 
> In as always mate! Always learning! My lats are growing but you look like a freaky bird  as in the feathery sort not the female variety


 :lol: thank god for that, thought i looked like a Tranny for a minute there!


----------



## superdrol

Chelsea said:


> :lol: thank god for that, thought i looked like a Tranny for a minute there!


 You got better wings than most mate! They look awesome! For some reason I figured you were amateur and looking towards pro stuff? Freaky enough...


----------



## Chelsea

superdrol said:


> You got better wings than most mate! They look awesome! For some reason I figured you were amateur and looking towards pro stuff? Freaky enough...


 I dunno mate, i'll see how i do at the British, i do love what i do though, everything about it really so i suppose if i had potential and the right opportunities then who knows


----------



## Heavyassweights

Chelsea said:


> Chest last night was ridiculous, strength has shot up, condition is staying and weight is increasing slowly, literally feel like the way i have planned this whole approach has been spot on.
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> *Flat bench** - *150kg x 12
> 
> *Incline Bench - *125kg x 13
> 
> *Incline Dumbell Flys - *47.5kg x 12


 good reps

time for a new phone

x


----------



## Sub97

In


----------



## Chelsea

Heavyassweights said:


> good reps
> 
> time for a new phone
> 
> x


 Haha, taken on a mates phone, then raped by whats app resulting in less than acceptable definition! :lol:


----------



## J4MES

Looks like you've stayed a lot leaner post comp that previous prep from your videos is that the aim?


----------



## S123

Would you say it's your diet keeping you lean or the gh? maybe a bit of both?


----------



## unclezillion

well done on the win . looking good


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> Looks like you've stayed a lot leaner post comp that previous prep from your videos is that the aim?


 Yea mate that was the plan, i have no intention of blowing up and eating crap food, just means i'll have to diet harder, plus being lean is a much better position to build muscle, so i should stay like this whilst increasing calories through clean food sources.



S123 said:


> Would you say it's your diet keeping you lean or the gh? maybe a bit of both?


 Both really mate, diet more so as with a sh1t diet, no amount of gh would help.



unclezillion said:


> well done on the win . looking good


 Cheers mate.


----------



## arcticfox

In as always. Then out. Then in and squirt again.

Sorry was watching youtube honest


----------



## unclezillion




----------



## Chelsea

Ahh i still smile so much watching this back, all the hard work paid off.


----------



## unclezillion

Chelsea said:


> Ahh i still smile so much watching this back, all the hard work paid off.


 yup your Mrs was happy also 

now the serious leg work starts seeing u r recovered 

what class will you be doing in Oct?


----------



## Chelsea

unclezillion said:


> yup your Mrs was happy also
> 
> now the serious leg work starts seeing u r recovered
> 
> what class will you be doing in Oct?


 Haha yea she was!

Yep. already hitting them twice a week and getting a good response, cant wait to see what changes i can make.

I'll be doing the Novice class again mate but just at the British finals, so all the winners and those that got invites go against each other from all the Novice classes.


----------



## unclezillion

Chelsea said:


> Haha yea she was!
> 
> Yep. already hitting them twice a week and getting a good response, cant wait to see what changes i can make.
> 
> I'll be doing the Novice class again mate but just at the British finals, so all the winners and those that got invites go against each other from all the Novice classes.


 if last years are anything to go by you should be in with a shout. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

unclezillion said:


> if last years are anything to go by you should be in with a shout. :thumbup1:


 Yea? Got a link to some pics?


----------



## unclezillion

Chelsea said:


> Yea? Got a link to some pics?


 nabba?


----------



## Chelsea

Been an absolute mental week or so, been so busy havent been able to update this but will crack on now, took some vids so will upload them later and keep this bang up to date.


----------



## The doog

Training abs won't make them blocky. s**t abdominal genetics will. Training abs will help to keep you're waist tight, and help improve abdominal control.

Yates just did crunches to keep his waist small, yet it was over 36"s and pretty blocky anyway.

I lost 1/2" from my waist since starting training them with added weight. Go figure......

Only thing I'd avoid would be any kind of side crunches as this could give the illusion of being wider.


----------



## Chelsea

Last weeks bench - 155kg x 10






This weeks bench - 160kg x 10


----------



## Sub97

Chelsea said:


> Last weeks bench - 155kg x 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weeks bench - 160kg x 10


 Ridiculous mate!


----------



## Chelsea

Sub97 said:


> Ridiculous mate!


 Cheers mate, 4 weeks post show, strength is coming back nicely


----------



## Sub97

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, 4 weeks post show, strength is coming back nicely


 I'm expecting to be matching you by the end of these 12 weeks coaching mate....

... or maybe not


----------



## Chelsea

Sub97 said:


> I'm expecting to be matching you by the end of these 12 weeks coaching mate....
> 
> ... or maybe not


 Hahaha lets aim for matching on progression rather than weights lifted :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Last weeks incline bench - 130kg x 10






This weeks incline - 135kg x 11


----------



## Heavyassweights

Chelsea said:


> Last weeks incline bench - 130kg x 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weeks incline - 135kg x 11


 good reps them x


----------



## Sub97

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha lets aim for matching on progression rather than weights lifted :lol:


 Mate I've just done your lat raise monster set. You can f**k off.


----------



## Chelsea

Sub97 said:


> Mate I've just done your lat raise monster set. You can f**k off.


 :lol:


----------



## DarthMaulscle

More updates mate!

Im missing them haha


----------



## Chelsea

DarthMaulscle said:


> More updates mate!
> 
> Im missing them haha


 Im on it now mate. Had a very busy few weeks with clients and life in general haha.


----------



## Chelsea

So, everything is going well, all my weights and lifts are going up, i've actually managed to condense my training into 4 days a week and thats hitting leg work twice too. The extra rest seems to be doing me well although i was feeling exhausted yesterday (Sunday) slept most the day, thinking i picked up a slight bug but hopefully over that as its legs tonight.

I'll try to get some progress pics taken as i officially hit the 18st mark this morning so thats 5 weeks after my show and 19lbs up. Nice and steady too, no binges or snacking foods or sugary crap, just slowly increased my meals and nailed them with planning and prep.

Gear is the same, 3ml NP - Test E, 3-4ml NP NPP with Dbol pre workout too.

GH is Hyge - still just using 4iu pre workout, so everything is very moderate and just making best use of my rebound.

Time to push things even harder now and smash these last couple of weeks before holiday, then cruise, then start prep for the Brits sometime in August.


----------



## Chelsea

Not really an update pic but as you can see, even on arms condition is still good and I don't have a moon face despite no AI and being in GH too:


----------



## Chelsea

Some bicep curls from last week. Really enjoying hitting them together, kinda like Flex Wheeler did, one Bicep exercise and one Tricep exercise, really responding well:


----------



## unclezillion

keep those elbows in


----------



## JohhnyC

Chelsea said:


> Not really an update pic but as you can see, even on arms condition is still good and I don't have a moon face despite* no AI *and being in GH too:


 Thats interesting, whats the reason for that, just experience?

do you get you E levels tested, or seen any effects of high E?


----------



## Chelsea

JohhnyC said:


> Thats interesting, whats the reason for that, just experience?
> 
> do you get you E levels tested, or seen any effects of high E?


 Just seems that i never need one mate, seem to be very lucky. even at 1g Test and 500mg Deca i didnt need an AI, which is nice haha.


----------



## Chelsea

So, i recently ran out of NP Dbol which i was having pre workout and i had some NP Anadrol left over in my bag so i thought id throw them in, christ, 1st of all, the positive, Anadrol really does give you that extra boost in strength! Managed to go up another 5kg on my bench this week so i did 165kg x 8 reps, really good form too!

Negatives, fck me does it make you tired! Well im assuming its that, i feel absolutely exhausted, napping constantly when i sit down at home and sleeping right through the night too. I may well switch to Anavar which i have left over to see if thats any better.

The strength is ridiculous though!


----------



## JohhnyC

Chelsea said:


> So, i recently ran out of NP Dbol which i was having pre workout and i had some NP Anadrol left over in my bag so i thought id throw them in, christ, 1st of all, the positive, Anadrol really does give you that extra boost in strength! Managed to go up another 5kg on my bench this week so i did 165kg x 8 reps, really good form too!
> 
> Negatives, fck me does it make you tired! Well im assuming its that, i feel absolutely exhausted, napping constantly when i sit down at home and sleeping right through the night too. I may well switch to Anavar which i have left over to see if thats any better.
> 
> *The strength is ridiculous though!*


 Without a doubt the best drug for strength for me. Its better that Dbol hands down, i was shocked at what even 50mg did. Except gyno is near a guarantee. I used to use the old AP stuff before the lab change.

I found less bloat than Dbol too, never got this moon face others experienced.


----------



## Chelsea

JohhnyC said:


> Without a doubt the best drug for strength for me. Its better that Dbol hands down, i was shocked at what even 50mg did. Except gyno is near a guarantee. I used to use the old AP stuff before the lab change.
> 
> I found less bloat than Dbol too, never got this moon face others experienced.


 Agree, although gyno is never an issue for me.

I feel like bloat is just a combination of the drug and a poor diet anyway. I agree there is more water retention with Dbol but most people just arent doing whats necessary to get the water off - a bit of regular cardio, drinking plenty of water and not being too high with regards to calorie surplus.


----------



## superdrol

If you get chance to find some, try m1t, zero sides, I add a few kg with glycogen retention and a little water, but it adds some good strength on my lifts!

also I'm on an adaptor for my cable machine at the gym, basically to take more weight as we have chatted about before, the stack is 91kg and I'm upto 19/15/12 on wide grip rows, a few less on narrow grip, so I'm gonna make a saddle to allow me to bolt two 15kg or 20kg plates to it and go again upto 131kg and drop the reps to 10-12 again  I'll post some pics!


----------



## Chelsea

superdrol said:


> If you get chance to find some, try m1t, zero sides, I add a few kg with glycogen retention and a little water, but it adds some good strength on my lifts!
> 
> also I'm on an adaptor for my cable machine at the gym, basically to take more weight as we have chatted about before, the stack is 91kg and I'm upto 19/15/12 on wide grip rows, a few less on narrow grip, so I'm gonna make a saddle to allow me to bolt two 15kg or 20kg plates to it and go again upto 131kg and drop the reps to 10-12 again  I'll post some pics!


 Will do mate.

Ahh dude, i so need one of those!! I will literally pay you and the postage if you could knock one up for me, im maxing out most machines at my gym now.


----------



## Jonk891

Chelsea said:


> Some bicep curls from last week. Really enjoying hitting them together, kinda like Flex Wheeler did, one Bicep exercise and one Tricep exercise, really responding well:


 I've recently started doing one bicep exercise then a tricep. I find It a lot better and I can hit each muscle harder


----------



## unclezillion

Jonk891 said:


> I've recently started doing one bicep exercise then a tricep. I find It a lot better and I can hit each muscle harder


 super sets are great


----------



## Chelsea

Quick pic from last night. This was post legs so no upper body pump at all:


----------



## Abc987

Chelsea said:


> Quick pic from last night. This was post legs so no upper body pump at all:
> 
> View attachment 155959


 How long until you're on stage again mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Abc987 said:


> How long until you're on stage again mate?


 Brits is October mate.

Weight this morning was 18st 4lbs


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night was great, hit a new PB on pendulum squats for 15 reps on 85kg.

All my weights and lifts are generally up and bodyweight is slowly increasing too whilst condition stays in check.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Abc987

Chelsea said:


> Brits is October mate.
> 
> Weight this morning was 18st 4lbs


 Looking great mate.

So I take you just stay blasting but switch compounds, rather than drop down to a cruise dose?


----------



## simonboyle

Chelsea said:


> Ok so this is the follow up journal from my win at the PCA Saxon Classic Novice class, everything went absolutely perfectly, prep was brilliant, i was on high food most the time and i came in looking by far my best, i even worked out that at the same point 3 weeks out from my last show 2 years ago i was 19lbs heavier, now thats a lean 19lbs too!! Gives me confidence that my approach to training, food and drugs are the right way to go and that maticulous research over the years has paid off.
> 
> View attachment 154223
> View attachment 154225
> 
> 
> View attachment 154227
> View attachment 154229
> 
> 
> View attachment 154231
> View attachment 154233
> 
> 
> Anyway, this is now my journal for my prep for PCA British finals in October, i competed weighing around *16st 10lbs (234lbs/104kg)* and currently i weighed in this morning at* 17st 2.8lbs (240.8lbs/107kg).*
> 
> Training has adapted slightly, i now do legs twice a week to further bring them up, i actually only had 6 months to add size to them last year before starting prep as i was having Physio for the first 6 months of the year, luckily they are all sorted now and i can do legs pain free, it actually got so bad that it hurt to walk upstairs!! Not good at the ripe old age of 31!
> 
> As always, i'll be open an honest, feel free to ask me anything, or PM me if you want it answered privately. I'm also taking on a few clients now so feel free to PM me about that if you like my approach and feel we could work well together.
> 
> Enjoy


 In.

But do you even lift bro?


----------



## Pancake'

Chelsea said:


> Not really an update pic but as you can see, even on arms condition is still good and I don't have a moon face despite no AI and being in GH too:
> 
> View attachment 155543


 The most jacked golfer... ever.

Very dapper san  shame about europa next season though eh


----------



## Chelsea

Abc987 said:


> Looking great mate.
> 
> So I take you just stay blasting but switch compounds, rather than drop down to a cruise dose?


 I did a quick blast straight after this last show, i will be cruising June and July then i'll be back blasting for the Brits prep.



Pancake' said:


> The most jacked golfer... ever.
> 
> Very dapper san  shame about europa next season though eh


 Haha mate, i know zero about Golf :lol: top got given to me as it was an XXL.


----------



## Abc987

@Chelsea congratulations mate to you and the wife. just seen on insta you got wed today.

:beer:


----------



## TestosteroniusMaximus

Hi Chelsea, quick question if you don't mind -- what would a tank like you cruise on typically?


----------



## Chelsea

Abc987 said:


> @Chelsea congratulations mate to you and the wife. just seen on insta you got wed today.
> 
> :beer:


 We didn't get married you mong that was the joke :lol: it was her sisters wedding haha



TestosteroniusMaximus said:


> Hi Chelsea, quick question if you don't mind -- what would a tank like you cruise on typically?


 Last time I cruised on 1ml Test 400 every 10 days.

Was thinking this time to do - 1ml Test E & 1ml Primo - all NP


----------



## Abc987

Chelsea said:


> We didn't get married you mong that was the joke :lol: it was her sisters wedding haha
> 
> Last time I cruised on 1ml Test 400 every 10 days.
> 
> Was thinking this time to do - 1ml Test E & 1ml Primo - all NP


 Haha :lol: . Thought it wAs a bit soon but you never know some do

good day anyway?


----------



## TestosteroniusMaximus

Chelsea said:


> We didn't get married you mong that was the joke :lol: it was her sisters wedding haha
> 
> Last time I cruised on 1ml Test 400 every 10 days.
> 
> Was thinking this time to do - 1ml Test E & 1ml Primo - all NP


 Awesome. Cruising on primo huh, sounds good actually.


----------



## Janelle

Looking great Chels.


----------



## JakobJuice

Chelsea said:


> We didn't get married you mong that was the joke :lol: it was her sisters wedding haha
> 
> Last time I cruised on 1ml Test 400 every 10 days.
> 
> Was thinking this time to do - 1ml Test E & 1ml Primo - all NP


 hello good sir, this is the church of DHB..do you mind if we come in and tell you something about our lord and savior dihydroboldenone for your cruise? 

you look great mate, very inspiring.


----------



## Chelsea

Abc987 said:


> Haha :lol: . Thought it wAs a bit soon but you never know some do
> 
> good day anyway?


 Yea really good thanks mate.



TestosteroniusMaximus said:


> Awesome. Cruising on primo huh, sounds good actually.


 Yea i think it will be a good idea especially with the Brits looming.



Janelle said:


> Looking great Chels.


 Why spank you very much 



JakobJuice said:


> hello good sir, this is the church of DHB..do you mind if we come in and tell you something about our lord and savior dihydroboldenone for your cruise?
> 
> you look great mate, very inspiring.


 Enlighten me, i know nothing about it.


----------



## Chelsea

So things are going brilliantly, condition is still in check, lifts are going up and im still on the same amount of AAS as before, was tempted to up the GH but im gonna keep everything how it is as its working - if it aint broken and all that.

Brilliant back session yesterday, did bent over rows with 180kg for 12 reps with good form too. Got a video but will post later as i need wifi for it to be in HD through youtube.

Doing a horrific end to backat the moment - 20 rep challenge on deads! Its sickening and humbling the weights you have to use as its post back session. Tried it 2 weeks ago with 150kg and almost died, then the following week 130kg and still had to rack it.

Finally this week, did it with 140kg and managed 20reps without re-racking the bar! Back is in absolute pieces today.


----------



## raddicc

In on an amazing log.

How tall are you mate?


----------



## Chelsea

raddicc said:


> In on an amazing log.
> 
> How tall are you mate?


 Cheers mate, im 6ft 2


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night was disgusting, decided that i would back off the heavy weights to stimulate the muscle from a different perspective and boy am i in pain:

*Pendulum Squats:*

50 rep challenge on 40kg - horrendous, got the first 22 without stopping then it was a collection of 5's and 7's to get me to the finish line, quad pump was ridiculous.

*Hack Squats:*

100kg x 12-15 - was so fckedi cant actually remember haha.

*Forward facing Hack squats:*

Somewhere around 100kg for 15 reps.

*Leg Extension:*

Full stack x 20 reps - had to stop at 15 then go again for the last 5.

*Walking Lunges:*

50 paces bodyweight, legs almost gave way at the end.

Savage but awesome session, sweat dripping off me and DOMS in full effect already which is unusual for legs.


----------



## Chelsea

@Abc987 here's those sexy rows you loved....


----------



## Abc987

Chelsea said:


> @Abc987 here's those sexy rows you loved....


 Give me another week or so and I'll be smashing 180 too.

managed 85kg x14 this morning

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Abc987 said:


> Give me another week or so and I'll be smashing 180 too.
> 
> managed 85kg x14 this morning
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## dtmiscool

What benefits do you get from running GH mate? Always just stuck to AAS. Never touched GH at all. Just wondering if a lower dosed cycle along with GH would yield similar effects as a higher dosed cycle without GH.


----------



## Chelsea

dtmiscool said:


> What benefits do you get from running GH mate? Always just stuck to AAS. Never touched GH at all. Just wondering if a lower dosed cycle along with GH would yield similar effects as a higher dosed cycle without GH.


 Improved recovery, improved sleep, tendons and ligaments feel better but id say most of all, it helps to keep me lean.

I would much rather run less AAS with alongside some GH than purely just a higher AAS dose.


----------



## dtmiscool

Chelsea said:


> Improved recovery, improved sleep, tendons and ligaments feel better but id say most of all, it helps to keep me lean.
> 
> I would much rather run less AAS with alongside some GH than purely just a higher AAS dose.


 Cheers for the response.

3-4iu an average dose for us bodybuilders? How come you do this pre workout?

Have you noticed any significant gains from it or purely from a feel better point of view?


----------



## Chelsea

dtmiscool said:


> Cheers for the response.
> 
> 3-4iu an average dose for us bodybuilders? How come you do this pre workout?
> 
> Have you noticed any significant gains from it or purely from a feel better point of view?


 Yea I use 4iu pre workout.

Oh of course mate, since ive been using it, i havent really upped my dose of AAS for any cycle and i have made the best progress of my life on it. It works brilliantly with Insulin but thats a whole other ball game for advanced users.


----------



## Matt6210

Chelsea said:


> Yea I use 4iu pre workout.
> 
> Oh of course mate, since ive been using it, i havent really upped my dose of AAS for any cycle and i have made the best progress of my life on it. It works brilliantly with Insulin but thats a whole other ball game for advanced users.


 See much benefit from taking it pre workout? I'm currently taking it before bed.


----------



## Chelsea

Matt6210 said:


> See much benefit from taking it pre workout? I'm currently taking it before bed.


 Yea mate, benefits as listed in previous posts.


----------



## Matt6210

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, benefits as listed in previous posts.


 sorry mate didn't read, ill have a look.


----------



## raddicc

How's things looking mate?


----------



## unclezillion

he may be on holiday ;}


----------



## Chelsea

raddicc said:


> How's things looking mate?





unclezillion said:


> he may be on holiday ;}


 I certainly have been on holiday, back now and training again so i will keep this updated.

Into my cruise now, last jabs were before holiday so planning to cruise for at least 4-6 weeks then i'll have to go back on for the Brits, not an ideal rest period but i suppose it has to be done.


----------



## smallboy

i notice you use ramping sets as warm up until high reps for last working set. better than 5x5?


----------



## BestBefore1989

very quite in here!

Hope your well mate, hows it going?


----------



## FelonE1

Just seen this.

Massive well done mate you looked amazing.

Yeah high food was my last prep and it works better for me

In


----------



## Jonk891

@Chelsea

Do you prep your food for days in advance if so how many. I'm thinking of cooking 2 weeks to a months worth and freezing it


----------



## Chelsea

Sorry everyone, life took over for a bit and didnt have much chance to update the forum.

Things are still going well, Brits are someothing like 11-12 weeks away so prep will start soon.

Started some lovely gear last week.....Test E, Tren E and Mast E along with Hyge (GH) and some well timed Slin, i'll try to get some pics up today and get things going on here again.


----------



## Pancake'

Glad to hear mate,

couple of questions, if you don't mind?

Have you ever used DHB and how did you rate it?

Do you know if NP do a DHB and mg per ml?


----------



## Chelsea

Pancake' said:


> Glad to hear mate,
> 
> couple of questions, if you don't mind?
> 
> Have you ever used DHB and how did you rate it?
> 
> Do you know if NP do a DHB and mg per ml?


 Not used it mate and from what i can see they dont do it.

Im still not 100% what it is if im honest.


----------



## Pancake'

Chelsea said:


> Not used it mate and from what i can see they dont do it.
> 
> Im still not 100% what it is if im honest.


 https://uglnewsletter.com/2017/06/16/what-is-dhb/


----------



## Chelsea

Pancake' said:


> https://uglnewsletter.com/2017/06/16/what-is-dhb/


 Hmmm, is there any evidence anywhere on the board of anyone getting leaner and being more vascular on this compound?


----------



## Pancake'

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm, is there any evidence anywhere on the board of anyone getting leaner and being more vascular on this compound?


 Yes mate, @GMO seems to really favour it.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/318115-where-does-dhb-shines/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/319197-sg-150mgml-dhb/

Pretty good vid and breakdown about it here. this guy runs some serious doses of stuff, he strongly favours this compound.


----------



## GMO

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm, is there any evidence anywhere on the board of anyone getting leaner and being more vascular on this compound?


 its a good compound mate , not as effective as tren but dose deffo help lean you up and keep fat off when on excess cal


----------



## Chelsea

Pancake' said:


> Yes mate, @GMO seems to really favour it.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/318115-where-does-dhb-shines/
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/319197-sg-150mgml-dhb/
> 
> Pretty good vid and breakdown about it here. this guy runs some serious doses of stuff, he strongly favours this compound.


 Im less than 2 mins in and cant bring myself to watch someone that looks like that saying "its the best anabolic steroid available" - clown!

I'll have a read up regardless though.



GMO said:


> its a good compound mate , not as effective as tren but dose deffo help lean you up and keep fat off when on excess cal


 Nice, staying leaner these days is important to me.


----------



## Pancake'

Chelsea said:


> Im less than 2 mins in and cant bring myself to watch someone that looks like that saying "its the best anabolic steroid available" - clown!
> 
> I'll have a read up regardless though.


 I think what he meant was for the gains to sides ratio, he believes it to be the best aas. He does exaggerate. clearly doesn't have good genetics for bb either.


----------



## FelonE1

Pancake' said:


> Yes mate, @GMO seems to really favour it.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/318115-where-does-dhb-shines/
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/319197-sg-150mgml-dhb/
> 
> Pretty good vid and breakdown about it here. this guy runs some serious doses of stuff, he strongly favours this compound.


 Blokes a pleb lol


----------



## Pancake'

FelonE said:


> Blokes a pleb lol


 A very strong pleb though mate. I haven't seen many train hard like him, a deep 220kg squat for 12 at 21


----------



## FelonE1

Pancake' said:


> A very strong pleb though mate. I haven't seen many train hard like him, a deep 220kg squat for 12 at 21


 He a powerlifter then?


----------



## Chelsea

Little update pic from Tuesday night after back, feeling nice and full...


----------



## FelonE1

Chelsea said:


> Little update pic from Tuesday night after back, feeling nice and full...
> 
> View attachment 159637


 Look huge lol bastard


----------



## arcticfox

Chelsea said:


> Little update pic from Tuesday night after back, feeling nice and full...
> 
> View attachment 159637


 In the bank lol 

Absolute tank mate


----------



## Chelsea

FelonE said:


> Look huge lol bastard


 Haha thanks mate.



arcticfox said:


> In the bank lol
> 
> Absolute tank mate


 Hahahahahah! Thanks.....i think haha.


----------



## Chelsea

So the Brits were 11 weeks out yesterday, cardio started this morning, did 25 mins power walking fasted.

I have also changed things up and started Clen straight away, this is in the hope that i can get lean and in condition early then cruise in and not have to use Clen the week of the show as it can hinder the filling out process.

Current AAS is - NP - Test E, Tren E and Mast E.

GH - Hyge


----------



## arcticfox

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate.
> 
> Hahahahahah! Thanks.....i think haha.


 Welcome HAHAHA


----------



## m2t

What doses you doing mate? And can you explain your slin method


----------



## Chelsea

m2t said:


> What doses you doing mate? And can you explain your slin method


 Using 0.75ml of each 3 times per week so:

Test E - 562.5mg

Tren E - 450mg

Mast E - 450mg

Slin is just 5iu pre workout.


----------



## Chelsea

Not a bad place to start prep, 10 weeks today:


----------



## BestBefore1989

looking good mate :thumb


----------



## swole troll

@Chelsea I've seen you post on it a few times

How did you find pre workout only dbol for strength?

I'm always hanging out my ass when I take it every day and never tried pre wo use only


----------



## Chelsea

swole troll said:


> @Chelsea I've seen you post on it a few times
> 
> How did you find pre workout only dbol for strength?
> 
> I'm always hanging out my ass when I take it every day and never tried pre wo use only


 That's the only way I would take orals now mate. Dbol about 1hr pre training. Anadrol 2hrs, love it, I always noticed a real bump in strength.


----------



## Chelsea

So things are going really well. weight has dropped just under 18stone now so im 17st 13lbs and i benched 160 x 8 last night with perfect form on flat then hit 140kg x 9 on incline.

Feeling really good, cardio is just fasted in the morning, 20-25 mins, may even do a little at night soon then incorporate some stretching, something i used to be very good at but since bodybuilding i have let it slide.

Also bought myself a blood pressure monitor to keep an eye on things, currently sitting about 133/77 and thats not bad considering im on Tren and Clen.


----------



## babyarm

Chelsea said:


> So things are going really well. weight has dropped just under 18stone now so im 17st 13lbs and i benched 160 x 8 last night with perfect form on flat then hit 140kg x 9 on incline.
> 
> Feeling really good, cardio is just fasted in the morning, 20-25 mins, may even do a little at night soon then incorporate some stretching, something i used to be very good at but since bodybuilding i have let it slide.
> 
> Also bought myself a blood pressure monitor to keep an eye on things, currently sitting about 133/77 and thats not bad considering im on Tren and Clen.


 Where did you buy your blood pressure monitor from that fits round your arms? I'm after one but the cuff is always too small :lol:


----------



## Pancake'

Look well as per, what do you do tanning protocol wise mate? You've always a good tan -.-


----------



## Chelsea

babyarm said:


> Where did you buy your blood pressure monitor from that fits round your arms? I'm after one but the cuff is always too small :lol:


 Amazon mate, its an Omron wrist kit. Couldnt find one to fit my upper arm but this one is medically certified.



Pancake' said:


> Look well as per, what do you do tanning protocol wise mate? You've always a good tan -.-


 MT2 mate


----------



## Pancake'

Chelsea said:


> MT2 mate


 How often you hit a bed on this? you experienced any sides at all? cheers


----------



## Chelsea

Skin flushes a little but that it, i do it before bed, i mainly do it the weeks leading up to holiday then randomly just do it every now and then during good weather,

Havent had a sunbed for a few weeks now if im honest haha, MT2 is awesome.


----------



## Chelsea

Had blood test done on Thursday so hopefully should give a nice picture of where i am healthwise whilst dieting and being on Tren! Hopefully everything is all good.

Current health supps:

Strom Sports - Support Max

Astragulus - Dante Trudel suggested this which is enough reason for me to use it.


----------



## TITO

Chelsea said:


> Had blood test done on Thursday so hopefully should give a nice picture of where i am healthwise whilst dieting and being on Tren! Hopefully everything is all good.
> 
> Current health supps:
> 
> Strom Sports - Support Max
> 
> Astragulus - Dante Trudel suggested this which is enough reason for me to use it.


 Does ur gp know about your ass use mate?

Also when in off season what's Cals macros you normally go for someone of your size hit as you've stayed very lean this time! How much above maintenance you go? Or when do u add food /how much weight u look to put on each week?

looking sick btw mate!!


----------



## Chelsea

TITO said:


> Does ur gp know about your ass use mate?
> 
> Also when in off season what's Cals macros you normally go for someone of your size hit as you've stayed very lean this time! How much above maintenance you go? Or when do u add food /how much weight u look to put on each week?
> 
> looking sick btw mate!!


 Nah mate, not said anything as i dont want it on my record.

That's it really mate, i just keep upping my meals when i feel im hitting a plateau with training performance and scale weight, although scale weight is only relevant if bodyfat levels stay in check.


----------



## Chelsea

Awesome leg session last night:

Pendulum Squats - 75kg x 15 reps - think this might be a PB, felt great, vid to follow too.

Hack Squats - 90kg x 15

Alternate hack squat - 200kg x 15

Leg extension - full stack x 20 reps

Walking lunges - 24kg x 20 paces

Calves and hams done after too.

Strength feels like its really peaking despite being on lower calories and doing cardio fasted every morning.

I gotta say i do love prep, no bloat, all clean foods and you just feel great, even if you are a bit tired.

Weight this morning - 17st 12lbs


----------



## G-man99

Chelsea said:


> Awesome leg session last night:
> 
> Pendulum Squats - 75kg x 15 reps - think this might be a PB, felt great, vid to follow too.
> 
> Hack Squats - 90kg x 15
> 
> Alternate hack squat - 200kg x 15
> 
> Leg extension - full stack x 20 reps
> 
> Walking lunges - 24kg x 20 paces
> 
> Calves and hams done after too.
> 
> Strength feels like its really peaking despite being on lower calories and doing cardio fasted every morning.
> 
> I gotta say i do love prep, no bloat, all clean foods and you just feel great, even if you are a bit tired.
> 
> Weight this morning - 17st 12lbs


 Bet your not saying this in 6-7 weeks time


----------



## Chelsea

G-man99 said:


> Bet your not saying this in 6-7 weeks time


 Agreed! I'll be desperately trying to remember when i actually felt strong :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Upped Clen to 80mcg today, took them at 5:50am pre cardio along with 4iu Hyge and i am shaking like a fcking leaf!!


----------



## Chelsea

Backs starting to come in already, 8.5 weeks out:


----------



## Chelsea

Re-feed yesterday as i woke up on Saturday 17st 11 lbs then woke up on Sunday 17st 7.4lbs so that was my body telling me something.

4 egg omlette.

6 x tuna bagels.

3 x rice krispy squares

2 x burgers with all the trimmings.

2 x lasagne

3 x bowl of cereal.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chelsea said:


> Re-feed yesterday as i woke up on Saturday 17st 11 lbs then woke up on Sunday 17st 7.4lbs so that was my body telling me something.
> 
> 4 egg omlette.
> 
> 6 x tuna bagels.
> 
> 3 x rice krispy squares
> 
> 2 x burgers with all the trimmings.
> 
> 2 x lasagne
> 
> 3 x bowl of cereal.


 :drool:


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night, highlight was hitting a PB on pendulums. 90kg x 7 reps then a drop set n 40kg for 9, this was the first exercise so it set the tone really!


__
http://instagr.am/p/BmvW7INgK7t/


----------



## Chelsea

Couple of update pics taken Wednesday after a day of low carbs and zero pump:


----------



## Sub97

Fat c**t


----------



## Chelsea

Went and trained legs at Kings today, took some pics after, only had 1 meal in me too so pretty flat:


----------



## 66983

Chelsea said:


> Went and trained legs at Kings today, took some pics after, only had 1 meal in me too so pretty flat:
> 
> View attachment 161327
> 
> 
> View attachment 161329
> 
> 
> View attachment 161331


 Looking amazing bud!

I would like to see some of your daily food/meals and how they change as the prep goes on.

Is that something you could incorporate into the log?


----------



## Eddias

Looking Damn impressive fella,


----------



## Chelsea

Sparkey said:


> Looking amazing bud!
> 
> I would like to see some of your daily food/meals and how they change as the prep goes on.
> 
> Is that something you could incorporate into the log?


 I will do this for you mate, gonna update it a bit more now, just a pain having to upload all vids on to YouTube just so they can be HD on here.



Eddias said:


> Looking Damn impressive fella,


 Cheers mate.


----------



## Chelsea

So things are going well, cardio is up to 40mins in the morning and 30mins at night. Doing a string of low carb days - probably less than 150g per day then hitting a higher day around big workouts such as legs and back.

Weight is 17st 5lbs this morning and holding despite getting leaner which is really good, feel like im ahead of the game and should come in leaner yet heavier.


----------



## Chelsea

Leg training has really paid off:


----------



## Sub97

Chelsea said:


> Leg training has really paid off:
> 
> View attachment 162033


 f**k me! Im not exaggerating to say they look 40-50% bigger to me in those photos?!


----------



## Chelsea

Sub97 said:


> f**k me! Im not exaggerating to say they look 40-50% bigger to me in those photos?!


 Cheers mate, i was fcking happy when i saw.

Pic on the right was zero carb too and on the left was at night full of food.


----------



## Sub97

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, i was fcking happy when i saw.
> 
> Pic on the right was zero carb too and on the left was at night full of food.


 Yeah rub it in a bit more!


----------



## Chelsea

Sub97 said:


> Yeah rub it in a bit more!


 Seem to be maintaining good size through prep too mate, im so happy with the results.


----------



## Sub97

Chelsea said:


> Seem to be maintaining good size through prep too mate, im so happy with the results.


 Nice one mate, pleased for you.

I'm meanwhile desperately counting the days of this cruise down so we can get going again!


----------



## Chelsea

Sub97 said:


> Nice one mate, pleased for you.
> 
> I'm meanwhile desperately counting the days of this cruise down so we can get going again!


 Hahahaha yea cruising seems to go on forever whereas blasts, you blink and you miss it haha.


----------



## Sub97

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha yea cruising seems to go on forever whereas blasts, you blink and you miss it haha.


 Exactly


----------



## Jonk891

Chelsea said:


> Leg training has really paid off:
> 
> View attachment 162033


 Big difference. What did you do different to bring them up so much


----------



## Eddias

Damn someone is not skipping legs day, great work. Out of interest how times a week you train them


----------



## Chelsea

Jonk891 said:


> Big difference. What did you do different to bring them up so much


 Been studying a hell of a lot mate and increased frequency and rep ranges and they've really responded.



Eddias said:


> Damn someone is not skipping legs day, great work. Out of interest how times a week you train them


 Haha, twice a week mate, 1 session quads focussed, the other is hamstring focussed.


----------



## Chelsea

These are going in today. 2 hours before training 50mg - NP Anavar


----------



## Vinny

Chelsea said:


> These are going in today. 2 hours before training 50mg - NP Anavar
> 
> View attachment 162115


 I've been using 2x XXXbulk (25mg Anadrol, 15mg Dbol and 15mg Tbol) tablets pre-workout after seeing you using dbol pre-work.

I take mine about 30 minutes before my workout as I workout fasted when I wake up before work, but still decent pumps in the workout so close.


----------



## Chelsea

Vinny said:


> I've been using 2x XXXbulk (25mg Anadrol, 15mg Dbol and 15mg Tbol) tablets pre-workout after seeing you using dbol pre-work.
> 
> I take mine about 30 minutes before my workout as I workout fasted when I wake up before work, but still decent pumps in the workout so close.


 Yea mate I rate pre workout orals highly, less impact on digestion and appetite although that can work in your favour if you're dieting and hungry.


----------



## Chelsea

Post workout pump - shoulders, bi's and tris, 5 weeks out Sunday:


----------



## Chelsea

So things are still going well apart from the fact that i have quite a sore knee and couldnt complete lunges yesterday, still sore today actually despit icing it last night, hopefully all is ok because i didnt feel anything "go".

Weight was 17st 4lbs this morning with just under 5 weeks to the stage.


----------



## Sub97

Was it bad for the whole workout mate or come on for lunges?


----------



## Chelsea

Sub97 said:


> Was it bad for the whole workout mate or come on for lunges?


 Weirdly i felt it during hacks and thought nothing of it then it seemed to intensify when i started lunges which was really annoying.

Still hurting now so looks like more ice later and possible ibuprofen which i hate taking.


----------



## Sub97

Chelsea said:


> Weirdly i felt it during hacks and thought nothing of it then it seemed to intensify when i started lunges which was really annoying.
> 
> Still hurting now so looks like more ice later and possible ibuprofen which i hate taking.


 Yeah weirdly I find hack squats seem to put more pressure on my knees than anything else.


----------



## Chelsea

Sub97 said:


> Yeah weirdly I find hack squats seem to put more pressure on my knees than anything else.


 You wear knee sleeves mate? I never train without them, they make a huge difference in comfort for me.


----------



## Sub97

Chelsea said:


> You wear knee sleeves mate? I never train without them, they make a huge difference in comfort for me.


 No mate, never tried them. Will give them a go though. Told you that arm strap fixed the pain in my elbow pretty much immediately, so happy to give the sleeves a go!

My knees are pretty f**ked as it is, ACL reconstructions in both 20 years ago, numerous further knee ops, arthritis in them now, so I'll take anything that can help. Cheers mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Sub97 said:


> No mate, never tried them. Will give them a go though. Told you that arm strap fixed the pain in my elbow pretty much immediately, so happy to give the sleeves a go!
> 
> My knees are pretty f**ked as it is, ACL reconstructions in both 20 years ago, numerous further knee ops, arthritis in them now, so I'll take anything that can help. Cheers mate.


 Anytime mate, i'll send you a link for the ones i got as they are really good and werent expensive.

Great news on the elbow, that injury/pain is a horrible one!


----------



## Sub97

Chelsea said:


> Anytime mate, i'll send you a link for the ones i got as they are really good and werent expensive.
> 
> Great news on the elbow, that injury/pain is a horrible one!


 Nice one mate, thanks a lot!


----------



## Chelsea

Few update pics taken yesterday after chest:


----------



## Chelsea

Low day today calorie wise, this is all I've eaten so far at 15:15:


----------



## unclezillion

Hows the knees?


----------



## Chelsea

unclezillion said:


> Hows the knees?


 The knee is still a bit sore but im gonna have to bite the bullet and try to hit quads again after back tonight and see how i get on.


----------



## Chelsea

All good in the hood healthwise:


----------



## dbol Kid

Looking good buddy.

are you competing in the bodybuilding over 90kg category?


----------



## Chelsea

dbol Kid said:


> Looking good buddy.
> 
> are you competing in the bodybuilding over 90kg category?


 Thanks mate, nah i won the Novice category earlier this year so it will be Novice Brits then big plans to put on size and compete in Supers after that.


----------



## Chelsea

Leg training has really paid off and I'm fckin happy. Planned it out and executed weekly, with varying rep ranges and failure techniques:


----------



## Chelsea

Pics above are 4 weeks out.


----------



## Sub97

Chelsea said:


> Leg training has really paid off and I'm fckin happy. Planned it out and executed weekly, with varying rep ranges and failure techniques:
> 
> View attachment 162799
> View attachment 162801


 Mate you look fu**ing immense!

#nohomo

#maybeslightlyhomo...


----------



## dbol Kid

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, nah i won the Novice category earlier this year so it will be Novice Brits then big plans to put on size and compete in Supers after that.


 Ah my bad, was thinking you did the ukbff but it was the pca lol

pca looks to be a lot better quality of competitors though.

im sure your pretty much ready for the supers anyway, your a unit lol


----------



## Chelsea

Sub97 said:


> Mate you look fu**ing immense!
> 
> #nohomo
> 
> #maybeslightlyhomo...


 Hahahaha thanks dude.



dbol Kid said:


> Ah my bad, was thinking you did the ukbff but it was the pca lol
> 
> pca looks to be a lot better quality of competitors though.
> 
> im sure your pretty much ready for the supers anyway, your a unit lol


 Yea mate, UKBFF is a dead federation really, no point competing in it and PCA were really good, show ran well, drinks, weights and benches backstage, cant fault them.

I dunno man, for supers i would still need more mass i think but i have a plan in place to hit it hard when im done with this show, pack on as much size as possible and come in hot.


----------



## Chelsea

Condition has really come in the last few days, made cardio a bit more intense and really upped the pace of my walks so that im getting a proper sweat on and it seems to have done the trick.

Pinned 1ml Rip 200 last night from NP still gonna keep long esters of Tren E, Mast E and Primo E though.

Back tonight with hamstring focus, calves and finally a quick blast on quads. Looking at pics im really happy with how quads have come along, hams still need work, may even contemplate stretching them out loads more now after cardio as they are probably horrendously tight.


----------



## MrSilver

Jesus you're a right unit Chelsea! :thumb


----------



## Chelsea

MrSilver said:


> Jesus you're a right unit Chelsea! :thumb


 Haha cheers mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Legs was decent last night considering i was just shy of 3 weeks out.

Pendulum Squats - 65kg x 15 reps - first 10 constant tension with no breaks, then rest pause reps to 15

Hack Squat - 110kg x 15 reps

Other variation hack squat - 150kg x 15 reps

Leg extension - 20 rep challenge

Lunges - 20kg kettle bells x 25 paces x 2 sets

Cant be ar$ed to list calves and hams but a really good session and all done within an hour at a serious pace, very pleased.


----------



## Chelsea

Drug wise all that has changed recently is that im going to do the following:

Mast E 400mg p/w

Tren Ace 250-300mg p/w

Winstrol - 40mg ed

Anavar - 50mg ed

Test Prop - havent decided but proably something small like 200mg per week.

All of the above is Neuro Pharma.


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night:

Flat - 150kg x 8

Incline - 110kg x 12

Incline flye's - 34kg x 15

Weighted dips +15kg x 15

Lying machnie press - 60kg x 15 reps.

Really good session, strength slightly dipped as i hit 155kg last week but still not bad.

Jabbed last night - 1ml NP Primo, 0.5ml NP Tren Ace and Test Prop


----------



## Chelsea

And a pic last night after chest and arms:


----------



## jeffj

Chelsea said:


> Leg training has really paid off and I'm fckin happy. Planned it out and executed weekly, with varying rep ranges and failure techniques:
> 
> View attachment 162799
> View attachment 162801


 Looking great @Chelsea legs looking real good. Good luck bro.


----------



## Chelsea

jeffj said:


> Looking great @Chelsea legs looking real good. Good luck bro.


 Thanks mate, they needed to improve so I'm really happy.


----------



## Chelsea

Quick pic this morning at work. Zero carb so far and not looking too bad. All that arm training seems to have paid off 

View attachment 163455


----------



## anna1

Chelsea said:


> Quick pic this morning at work. Zero carb so far and not looking too bad. All that arm training seems to have paid off
> 
> View attachment 163455


 Oh God , looking more and more " miserable " as days go by lol

wishing you all the best honey , great progress

x


----------



## Chelsea

anna1 said:


> Oh God , looking more and more " miserable " as days go by lol
> 
> wishing you all the best honey , great progress
> 
> x


 Haha true! Perhaps i should have smiled! I'll do some proper picures this weekend to see where im at.

Thanks again darlin x


----------



## Chelsea

Things coming in nicely. Only 150g cooked brown rice had just gone in here:


----------



## Chelsea

Pics taken 2 weeks out:

View attachment 163673


----------



## Mayzini

Chelsea said:


> Pics taken 2 weeks out:
> 
> View attachment 163673
> 
> 
> View attachment 163675
> 
> 
> View attachment 163677


 looking good mate, seems to be coming in nicely. are youhappy with prep so far.


----------



## unclezillion

great improvement in the leg department! they will be even better next year 

Looking good. all you need now is to stay healthy and bring the first prize home


----------



## Chelsea

Mayzini said:


> looking good mate, seems to be coming in nicely. are youhappy with prep so far.


 Thanks mate, yea really happy, feeling good, healthy and not completely fcked which is nice haha.



unclezillion said:


> great improvement in the leg department! they will be even better next year
> 
> Looking good. all you need now is to stay healthy and bring the first prize home


 Cheers mate, i've put some serious time into bringing them up so im so glad they have responded well in such a short period of time.

Lets hope so!!


----------



## Chelsea

Gh was officially dropped yesterday so hopefully some further subcutaneous water should come off and I should tighten up further.

Toying with the idea of when to drop Prop, keep it in until next week or just drop now?


----------



## MrSilver

This is gonna sound like a stupid question but when you're that low BF how do you do sub Q? Surely there's almost no fat left between skin and muscle?


----------



## Chelsea

Pic taken this morning post cardio, also my current BP which is pretty ****in good considering I'm on Tren and Clen:


----------



## Chelsea

So im into the final week of prep now, gonna start to lower cardio as the week goes on and not take training to complete failure so i feel refreshed and alive for it.

Bit of posing practice in there too.

Dropped Test completely now so im just running:

NP - Tren Ace

NP - Mast E

NP - Primo E

I reckon i'll stop those jabs on Wednesday or Thursday then cruise in.

Gonna try taking an Arimidex tonight to see what happens to body comp as i havent used any AI at all, hoping that will get rid of a bit of subcut water and tighten me up.

Had a final kinda carb up on Sunday, 400g Ikea Meatballs, 280g brown rice, 1 tub Halo Salted caramel ice cream (the 320calorie pot stuff), 2 x all butter flapjacks.

Didnt want to just pound in crap food that would put me way over my calories but i wanted to stimulate my metabolism enough with the extra cals from good sources, i see no sense in smashing in a load of chocolate or fizzy drinks with donuts and all that crap.


----------



## TITO

Looking ace mate when and where is show?


----------



## Huntingground

Good luck mate, looking real good :thumb


----------



## Chelsea

TITO said:


> Looking ace mate when and where is show?


 This Sunday mate, Birmingham PCA


----------



## Chelsea

So even on a low carb day things were looking pretty epic after chest and arms, sitting at 17st on the dot:

































View attachment 164045


View attachment 164047


----------



## Chelsea

I tell you what as well, this Neuro Pharma Tren Ace must be some of the strongest stuff I've ever used, I'm absolutely soaked in the night despite having a fan on my constantly and my strength is still really high, for example, chest last night considering I'm 5 days out:

140kg x 10 reps with perfect form.

Using their Mast E, Winstrol and Anavar too, brilliant stuff, never been so strong on prep.


----------



## anna1

It's coming hoooooome ! Haha

Looking amazing as always @Chelsea

wishing you all the best for Sunday

x


----------



## Sasnak

Good luck for 2 in a row :thumb


----------



## Chelsea

anna1 said:


> It's coming hoooooome ! Haha
> 
> Looking amazing as always @Chelsea
> 
> wishing you all the best for Sunday
> 
> x


 Hahaha lets hope so. Thanks a lot though darlin, means a lot x



Sasnak said:


> Good luck for 2 in a row :thumb


 Cheers mate, that would be awesome but who knows, even placing will be pretty cool at the Brits.


----------



## Chelsea

Last back session tonight with a bit of hammies in there, calves and quads too, wont be going to failure and will back off weights a little but not too much.

Had a pre shave last night so 1st coats of tan are ready to go on tomorrow evening then drive down on Saturday, stay over and i should be on stage around 1 or 2pm so will keep everyone updated.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chelsea said:


> Last back session tonight with a bit of hammies in there, calves and quads too, wont be going to failure and will back off weights a little but not too much.
> 
> Had a pre shave last night so 1st coats of tan are ready to go on tomorrow evening then drive down on Saturday, stay over and i should be on stage around 1 or 2pm so will keep everyone updated.


 Good luck for the weekend mate. :thumb

Looking forward to seeing the stage pics


----------



## Chelsea

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good luck for the weekend mate. :thumb
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the stage pics


 Thanks mate appreciate it.


----------



## 66983

Good luck bud, looking awesome!


----------



## capo

Good luck for today mate ,really hope all your hard work pays off for you today.


----------



## BioSynth

Hope it went well today, looking immense as always! Surely no one could have a better back than that!?


----------



## unclezillion

He placed 6th in class


----------



## Abc987

See your insta mate @Chelsea. Looked fu**ing wicked. 6th and a invite to worlds is brilliant!!!! Hats off to you


----------



## Abc987

Chelsea said:


> Pic taken this morning post cardio, also my current BP which is pretty ****in good considering I'm on Tren and Clen:
> 
> View attachment 163845
> 
> 
> View attachment 163847


 What supps do you take to keep bp in check?

Im about to go back on and bp always shoots up as does my heart rate


----------



## Chelsea

unclezillion said:


> He placed 6th in class





Abc987 said:


> See your insta mate @Chelsea. Looked fu**ing wicked. 6th and a invite to worlds is brilliant!!!! Hats off to you





BioSynth said:


> Hope it went well today, looking immense as always! Surely no one could have a better back than that!?


 Yea placed 6th out of 25 guys and got a special invite to the World Championships although i wont be doing that, the thought of dieting for another 2 weeks to most likely not place, is not for me.

Good thing is my upper body was awesome on stage but i lost it really because, whilst i had brought my legs up a lot, there were guys far more balanced than me with good legs and a decent upper body which is completely fair and understandable.

Gives me more motivation to keep smashing my legs and bringing them up even furhter to match my upper body, then i think i will be pretty dangerous in the Supers.

Gonna start a new journal i think, document everything that i do to pack on size, drug protocols, the lot.


----------



## unclezillion

Chelsea said:


> Yea placed 6th out of 25 guys and got a special invite to the World Championships although i wont be doing that, the thought of dieting for another 2 weeks to most likely not place, is not for me.
> 
> Good thing is my upper body was awesome on stage but i lost it really because, whilst i had brought my legs up a lot, there were guys far more balanced than me with good legs and a decent upper body which is completely fair and understandable.
> 
> Gives me more motivation to keep smashing my legs and bringing them up even furhter to match my upper body, then i think i will be pretty dangerous in the Supers.
> 
> Gonna start a new journal i think, document everything that i do to pack on size, drug protocols, the lot.


 when are the worlds? to be honest your legs looked smaller than I expected on the day: i saw your routine in insta. get on the leg press


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chelsea said:


> Yea placed 6th out of 25 guys and got a special invite to the World Championships although i wont be doing that, the thought of dieting for another 2 weeks to most likely not place, is not for me.
> 
> Good thing is my upper body was awesome on stage but i lost it really because, whilst i had brought my legs up a lot, there were guys far more balanced than me with good legs and a decent upper body which is completely fair and understandable.
> 
> Gives me more motivation to keep smashing my legs and bringing them up even furhter to match my upper body, then i think i will be pretty dangerous in the Supers.
> 
> Gonna start a new journal i think, document everything that i do to pack on size, drug protocols, the lot.


 Well done mate. You have made massive improvements and to get an invite to the World Championships! You must be pleased with that.

Hope you enjoy some well earned eating and a drink or 2 :thumb


----------



## Chelsea

unclezillion said:


> when are the worlds? to be honest your legs looked smaller than I expected on the day: i saw your routine in insta. get on the leg press


 Dont let a video from miles away on an iphone fool you mate, lets wait for the professional shots to see if they improved, which they definitely did.



BestBefore1989 said:


> Well done mate. You have made massive improvements and to get an invite to the World Championships! You must be pleased with that.
> 
> Hope you enjoy some well earned eating and a drink or 2 :thumb


 Thanks mate, yea really pleased, was a special invite based on the quality of the lineup so it was a feather in the old cap haha.


----------



## anna1

Post some pics when you have the time @Chelsea .

It would be nice to see the final outcome . I'm sure you looked great


----------



## unclezillion

> Dont let a video from miles away on an iphone fool you mate, lets wait for the professional shots to see if they improved, which they definitely did.


 improvement is not in doubt (we've all seen the pics), however, these things can't be rushed. Your earlier injury has left you playing a bit of catch up and the last thing any of us would want is for you to push too hard and re injure yourself


----------



## Fadi

Chelsea said:


> Gives me more motivation to keep smashing my legs and bringing them up even furhter to match my upper body, then i think i will be pretty dangerous in the Supers.


 Firstly, well done on a magnificent effort, and secondly, I'd like to answer your above reflection.

"motivation" ... yes for sure.

"to keep *smashing* my legs..." hell no, that's where the problem is, and I'm here to share an alternative that would get the job done for you Champ. You don't need to prove to me that you're one incredibly strong young man, you know it and we know it. It's about time you've made this acquired strength work in your favour, by giving legs exactly what they like to have for breakfast and dinner..., volume, TUT, and denser capillaries and mitochondria.

Here's the menu I have for your legs (though we're skipping the dinner OK).

Mon: Squats 5x5 to 6x5 with/between 75% to 80% of your 1RM.

Tues: Squats 1x 20 to 25 with 65% of your 1RM.

Thurs: Squats (as per Monday).

Fri: (as per Tuesday).

You may add your leg curls and whatever else you need, but keep in mind, the more you add, the more demand you'd be placing onto your recovery system, where instead of having your ingested calories assist you with your growth, a large portion would be allocated for simply recovering from the overall demands.

The above was just me thinking out loud mate, so please do with it as you please.

I see only one way for you, and that's upward and onward Champion.


----------



## arbffgadm100

Fadi said:


> Firstly, well done on a magnificent effort, and secondly, I'd like to answer your above reflection.
> 
> "motivation" ... yes for sure.
> 
> "to keep *smashing* my legs..." hell no, that's where the problem is, and I'm here to share an alternative that would get the job done for you Champ. You don't need to prove to me that you're one incredibly strong young man, you know it and we know it. It's about time you've made this acquired strength work in your favour, by giving legs exactly what they like to have for breakfast and dinner..., volume, TUT, and denser capillaries and mitochondria.
> 
> Here's the menu I have for your legs (though we're skipping the dinner OK).
> 
> Mon: Squats 5x5 to 6x5 with/between 75% to 80% of your 1RM.
> 
> Tues: Squats 1x 20 to 25 with 65% of your 1RM.
> 
> Thurs: Squats (as per Monday).
> 
> Fri: (as per Tuesday).
> 
> You may add your leg curls and whatever else you need, but keep in mind, the more you add, the more demand you'd be placing onto your recovery system, where instead of having your ingested calories assist you with your growth, a large portion would be allocated for simply recovering from the overall demands.
> 
> The above was just me thinking out loud mate, so please do with it as you please.
> 
> I see only one way for you, and that's upward and onward Champion.


 Fadi

Normally, you are on the money, or thereabouts.. but..

(and I'm not wanting to clog this up or start a huge debate) ...that advice is _catastrophically_ bad.

And this is coming from someone that "loves squats and doesn't think you need much else" (i.e., me).

Waaaay too much volume to be churning out week in week out, becuase it's not periodised, which becomes very important for people like Big C, that are seriously strong.

[email protected]% then 24 hours later basically finding a 20-25RM? Twice a week?

I can BARELY hit HALF the 80% 1RM volume you prescribed twice a week... doing next to CHUFF ALL else for my legs except some light cardio and lots of tissue work. Today, for example, I squatted 165 for 3 sets of 5... (on a 200kg max, this is almost bang on 80%). I won't be squatting again for days, as I'll be sore and fatigued. And Big C here is hitting waaaayyy over a pissy 200kg beltless 1RM.

So unless his work capacity is approximately DOUBLE mine (6 sets instead of 3), and his recovery is roughly 300% FASTER than the time it takes me to recover before squatting again (24hrs instead of 3-4 days), this program is not helpful.

In fact, respectfully, doing this would either leave him so f**ked after the first week that he'd risk going backwards (or worse: injury), or, he'd have to take the intensity down to cope with the volume and then just wouldn't be working hard enough to stimulate growth.

Personally, I would look at building volume on a good compound (high bar squat, hack squat, whatever) over period of 3-6 weeks, along with a few choice isolations (again building volume, slowly) then de-load, and repeat with more weight on the bar. Anything more (at his level of strength and development) is just madness, and anything less just isn't going to get the job done.

What @Chelsea needs to do is what all good athletes (and coaches) do: find a coach.


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so here's some pics from my individual routine at the Brits...

















View attachment 164611


View attachment 164613










































View attachment 164625


View attachment 164627


----------



## Abc987

@Chelsea I've noticed on your insta page your food still look very bland and boring, post comp, what's the reason as I thought you'd be a bit more flexible now?

Also how comes you're eating brown rice as I'm sure it was you that convinced a year or 2 ago to switch to basmati and I've never looked back lol. What's the reasoning or you just like brown rice?


----------



## Fadi

Double post.


----------



## Fadi

arbffgadm100 said:


> Fadi
> 
> Normally, you are on the money, or thereabouts.. but..
> 
> (and I'm not wanting to clog this up or start a huge debate) ...that advice is _catastrophically_ bad.
> 
> And this is coming from someone that "loves squats and doesn't think you need much else" (i.e., me).
> 
> Waaaay too much volume to be churning out week in week out, becuase it's not periodised, which becomes very important for people like Big C, that are seriously strong.
> 
> [email protected]% then 24 hours later basically finding a 20-25RM? Twice a week?
> 
> I can BARELY hit HALF the 80% 1RM volume you prescribed twice a week... doing next to CHUFF ALL else for my legs except some light cardio and lots of tissue work. Today, for example, I squatted 165 for 3 sets of 5... (on a 200kg max, this is almost bang on 80%). I won't be squatting again for days, as I'll be sore and fatigued. And Big C here is hitting waaaayyy over a pissy 200kg beltless 1RM.
> 
> So unless his work capacity is approximately DOUBLE mine (6 sets instead of 3), and his recovery is roughly 300% FASTER than the time it takes me to recover before squatting again (24hrs instead of 3-4 days), this program is not helpful.
> 
> In fact, respectfully, doing this would either leave him so f**ked after the first week that he'd risk going backwards (or worse: injury), or, he'd have to take the intensity down to cope with the volume and then just wouldn't be working hard enough to stimulate growth.
> 
> Personally, I would look at building volume on a good compound (high bar squat, hack squat, whatever) over period of 3-6 weeks, along with a few choice isolations (again building volume, slowly) then de-load, and repeat with more weight on the bar. Anything more (at his level of strength and development) is just madness, and anything less just isn't going to get the job done.
> 
> What @Chelsea needs to do is what all good athletes (and coaches) do: find a coach.


 You're welcome to start a new thread (you may call it Leg Specialisation if you wish) , copy paste your post from here, with some background so members would know what's going on, and I'd be happy to engage with you in a discussion regarding this matter. It won't be a debate since there is no debate to be had here. I'm not infallible by any means, however I do give plenty of thought (in addition to factoring in real life experiences) prior to putting my words out there.

Thank you for your time Sir.


----------



## arbffgadm100

Fadi said:


> You're welcome to start a new thread (you may call it Leg Specialisation if you wish) , copy paste your post from here, with some background so members would know what's going on, and I'd be happy to engage with you in a discussion regarding this matter. It won't be a debate since there is no debate to be had here. I'm not infallible by any means, however I do give plenty of thought (in addition to factoring in real life experiences) prior to putting my words out there.
> 
> Thank you for your time Sir.


 Fadi

As I said, I have no intention of starting a debate on the matter, buddy.

Your advice above was not great to say the least (albeit for the first time, at least that I have seen).

That was all I was saying, and I gave my reasons for this.

Nothing more!

Cheers


----------



## Chelsea

Abc987 said:


> @Chelsea I've noticed on your insta page your food still look very bland and boring, post comp, what's the reason as I thought you'd be a bit more flexible now?
> 
> Also how comes you're eating brown rice as I'm sure it was you that convinced a year or 2 ago to switch to basmati and I've never looked back lol. What's the reasoning or you just like brown rice?


 Mate, to be honest i just love my brown rice and its a lower GI carb so its a hell of a lot better for me in terms of insulin spikes. Trying to keep things as tight as possible whilst im rebounding as i dont want to just put on a load of fat because i'll be way over in terms of surplus calories now.

Also keeping cardio in, done it 3 times fasted this week!



Fadi said:


> Firstly, well done on a magnificent effort, and secondly, I'd like to answer your above reflection.
> 
> "motivation" ... yes for sure.
> 
> "to keep *smashing* my legs..." hell no, that's where the problem is, and I'm here to share an alternative that would get the job done for you Champ. You don't need to prove to me that you're one incredibly strong young man, you know it and we know it. It's about time you've made this acquired strength work in your favour, by giving legs exactly what they like to have for breakfast and dinner..., volume, TUT, and denser capillaries and mitochondria.
> 
> Here's the menu I have for your legs (though we're skipping the dinner OK).
> 
> Mon: Squats 5x5 to 6x5 with/between 75% to 80% of your 1RM.
> 
> Tues: Squats 1x 20 to 25 with 65% of your 1RM.
> 
> Thurs: Squats (as per Monday).
> 
> Fri: (as per Tuesday).
> 
> You may add your leg curls and whatever else you need, but keep in mind, the more you add, the more demand you'd be placing onto your recovery system, where instead of having your ingested calories assist you with your growth, a large portion would be allocated for simply recovering from the overall demands.
> 
> The above was just me thinking out loud mate, so please do with it as you please.
> 
> I see only one way for you, and that's upward and onward Champion.


 Thanks for the compliments as ever mate. To be honest, 1 - i get nothing out of squats - i much prefer pendulum and hacks they seem to really get my legs responding and 2 - that does seem like overkill to me mate and would just batter my CNS and therefore recvoery.

Im already hitting them twice a week so hopefully now im in a surplus and training intensity and energy are at an all time high, they should grow well.

Thansk for the input though


----------



## Abc987

Chelsea said:


> Mate, to be honest i just love my brown rice and its a lower GI carb so its a hell of a lot better for me in terms of insulin spikes. Trying to keep things as tight as possible whilst im rebounding as i dont want to just put on a load of fat because i'll be way over in terms of surplus calories now.
> 
> Also keeping cardio in, done it 3 times fasted this week!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments as ever mate. To be honest, 1 - i get nothing out of squats - i much prefer pendulum and hacks they seem to really get my legs responding and 2 - that does seem like overkill to me mate and would just batter my CNS and therefore recvoery.
> 
> Im already hitting them twice a week so hopefully now im in a surplus and training intensity and energy are at an all time high, they should grow well.
> 
> Thansk for the input though


 What was the feed back? Apart from the wheels?

not kissing your arse but I'd of put you 4th maybe even 3rd.


----------



## Chelsea

Abc987 said:


> What was the feed back? Apart from the wheels?
> 
> not kissing your arse but I'd of put you 4th maybe even 3rd.


 You couldnt get feedback until the end of the day and i was not gonna wait around until 7 or 8pm when i was on at 1pm so didnt end up getting any.

I imagine it would just be - legs, mainly hams but overally quad and ham size needs to come up.

And cheers mate


----------



## unclezillion

is there a vid/pics of the judging anywhere?


----------



## mal

Great pics...upper body looks solid...i think there is alot of potential for size increases in your hams and aductors..this will give your quads the mass your looking for from side and front especially...great job...


----------



## Chelsea

unclezillion said:


> is there a vid/pics of the judging anywhere?


 Sadly no videos mate, got some comparison shots of the top 6 to go up though.



mal said:


> Great pics...upper body looks solid...i think there is alot of potential for size increases in your hams and aductors..this will give your quads the mass your looking for from side and front especially...great job...


 Thanks mate, and i agree, sadly my gym doesnt even have the adductor and abductor machines which is really annoying but im sure i can work around it.

Leg day tonight so let the fun begin


----------



## Chelsea

New journal...

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/324033-total-mass-construction/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=6123389&embedComment=6123389&embedDo=findComment#comment-6123389


----------



## Fadi

Chelsea said:


> Thanks for the compliments as ever mate. To be honest, 1 - i get nothing out of squats - i much prefer pendulum and hacks they seem to really get my legs responding and 2 - that does seem like overkill to me mate and would just batter my CNS and therefore recvoery.
> 
> Im already hitting them twice a week so hopefully now im in a surplus and training intensity and energy are at an all time high, they should grow well.
> 
> Thansk for the input though


 Mate, you're walking either one step ahead of me or one step behind me..., I want to see you walking right beside me, so we're on the same page here.

Squats are out is neither here nor there, as that's not the issue here. You speak of "overkill". I speak of something else, called overreaching, the functional type that I wrote about on UK-M. Yes, it's meant to take you right to the edge, then just before you fall over, I pull you back in. During your journey towards the edge, you should not expect any muscle growth, in fact, if you lose some it's a sign of tremendous things to come. Because when I grab you and pull you back in (some call it deload week), is the time your leg muscles would explode in size. Here's the secret Paul (I think that's your name yes?), it's how you've travelled and how close to the edge of extreme overreaching (very close to overtraining but not quite) you've come. The harder you went, the more fruitful that deload week is going to be for you, where you ought to be growing all week. Remember that feeling you got when you had some carbs, and you said you felt them all go inside your muscles to refill your glycogen stores? Well mate, this is its equivalent. I know what overtraining feels like, because it was forced upon me (and 9 other Olympic weightlifters in the squad at the time). Forced upon us by one head coach and one assistant coach. I'm here to tell you that you'll never reach the point of overtraining if you decide to reach it all by yourself... *never! *You'd need an external force/influence to drive you into it, and do so with calculated precision.

There's more to this, however I'll leave it here for now ... just thought I'd come back and clarify to you what some of my intentions for you were, that is all mate.

All power to you Champ.


----------

